# Anyone use or own a 2008-2012 JD 524/544/624k front end loader?



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

We're looking to buy one at minimum for next season. Didn't think we'd ever actually NEED one and can get away with skid steers but its turning into a lot of loader work and such with all the snow relocation this year.

I'm looking at a 2.5 yard bucket machine at minimum and 4 yard at largest... likely even a 2.5 or 3.0 or 3.5 yard machine i'll get a 4, 4.5 or 5 yard bucket on it for moving snow anyway.

The JD machines up until 2011 didnt have a DPF so we're looking for one of them and not really considering anything 2012+. Any options we should look for over the standard? I have access to a lot of old equipment and yet even if we used it for free, most don't have heaters that work, windows don't seal, likely wouldnt start when very cold... so wouldn't do good for snow work.


----------



## Brian Yaroch (Feb 12, 2011)

i run a 2013 844k at work love it .I like the auto diff lock and it has torque converter lock up also i picked it over the 980k cat and i have cat blood in my viens


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

I own and ran several Deere models, 544g's 344j, the last was a 2010 model 444k. The older ones were solid units compared to my newer machines. Other than the Deere 326d skiddy, I've moved on from the deere and gone back to volvo. 
Had lots of breakdowns with the j & k machines. While it was all warranty, I don't need a unit that spends a week a month at the dealer. Fuel consumption was another factor. The volvo l70 I replaced the 444k with burns a 1/3 less gal. per hour. 
Everyone has their own opinion, mine is; I'd rather have a used Volvo than a new Deere.


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

blowerman;1769521 said:


> I own and ran several Deere models, 544g's 344j, the last was a 2010 model 444k. The older ones were solid units compared to my newer machines. Other than the Deere 326d skiddy, I've moved on from the deere and gone back to volvo.
> Had lots of breakdowns with the j & k machines. While it was all warranty, I don't need a unit that spends a week a month at the dealer. Fuel consumption was another factor. The volvo l70 I replaced the 444k with burns a 1/3 less gal. per hour.
> Everyone has their own opinion, mine is; I'd rather have a used Volvo than a new Deere.


Interesting, are you running newer Volvo's that would be a comparable Tier? You ever run the Volvo 50F hydro machine?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

At my Summer job I run a 624 John Deere some and it's a good loader but, I like the 928 CAT I run in the Winter a lot better. You can't beat a CAT loader IMO.


----------

